# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si të sillemi me fëmijët? (5 këshilla për prindërit)

## Davius

*Kufizojini kohën* 

Akademia amerikane e pediatreve rekomandon: nuk duhet parë televizor deri në moshën 2-vjeçare; më vonë, me kalimin e moshës orari i lejueshëm është 1, maksimumi 2. Bill Gates, drejtues i "Microsoft"-it, e lejon vajzën e tij 11-vjeçare të navigojë vetëm 45 minuta në internet dhe të luajë në videolojëra. Ndërsa në ditët e festave, maksimumi që Jenniferi duhet të kalojë para kompjuterit, është një orë. Ndërsa për adoleshentët vlen më shumë rregulli: nuk lejohen videolojërat para darkës. 

*Zgjidhni cilësinë* 

Programe dhe videolojërat jo të dhunshme dhe cilësore mund të kenë efekte pozitive nëse përshtaten me moshën e fëmijës dhe e kulturojnë atë. 

*Favorizoni sportin dhe hobet* 

Krijoni kushtet ideale për tu lejuar fëmijëve tuaj mundësi për të shprehur pasionet dhe dëshirat e tyre.

*Ndihmojeni të socializohet* 

Mundohuni të gjeni mënyrën më të mirë për tia bërë më të lehtë jetën sociale fëmijë tuaj: ndihmojeni që të zgjedhë shokë të mirë, si dhe të kapërcejë turpin. 

*Flitini për cilësinë* 

Shpjegojini fëmijës tuaj se çfarë është reale dhe çfarë jo. Mësojini si ta luftojnë dhunën dhe të duan paqen në çdo kohë.

_GAZETA SHQIP_

----------


## Marijuana85

Urime per temen se e ke hapur !  :shkelje syri:  
vertet esht  rendshishme mi nejt gati femijes rreth  keto gjera e jo me len femijn para televizorit se ashtu eshte "me e lehte" per nje prind.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## NEOLK

Me behet qejfi per temen e hapur shume aktuale dhe edukative . 
Ne vazhdim te temes do te vazhdoj te citoj  pjese nga artikulli i Gazetes Shqip
pergatitur   *Delina Cici* materjal te cilin e kam lexuar disa here ,per te vetmen arsye , PROFESIONALIZMI I CILI ISHTE NDERTUAR MATERJALI 

 ....Studime të tjera cilësojnë se prej 50 vjetësh e deri më sot, me shfaqjen e televizionit, koeficienti i inteligjencës ka filluar të rritet. Personat të cilët luajnë rregullisht me videolojërat, kanë rezultate më të mira në testet e vëmendjes vizive. Cilat janë efektet e mediave moderne në trurin e të rinjve?
Televizioni dhe kompjuterët a rrisin aftësitë tona mendore dhe shoqërore, apo
ndikojnë negativisht, duke na bërë të fiksuar dhe agresivë?

Për një gjë të vetme studiuesit bien dakord: të gjitha teknologjitë që përdorim
ndikojnë në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë në trurin tonë. Nuk ka asgjë surprizuese në lidhje me këtë. Jemi këta që jemi për shkak të reagimit të qelizave të trurit tonë, të cilat ndikohen nga ambienti dhe nga gjërat që ne bëjmë. Nëse ndryshojnë lidhjet, ndryshon edhe mënyra si mendojmë.

Si ndikon media? Disa studiues janë të mendimit që media mund të ndikojë pozitivisht në inteligjencën tonë, duke na bërë më të zgjuar.  Mediat dhe videolojërat kërkojnë një planifikim më kompleks dhe një aftësi të madhe për të zgjidhur problemet, kjo lloj kulture popullore e mban trurin në lëvizje.

Më të aftë
Prova që e vërteton këtë? Pikërisht rritja e koeficientit të inteligjencës. Edhe studiues të tjerë janë të të njëjtit mendim. Kush luan rregullisht në kompjuter ka më shumë të zhvilluar anën vizive, ndjek më mirë ndryshimet e vazhdueshme, si dhe mund të kapë më shumë informacione.
Femrat të cilat dalin më dobët se meshkujt në testet e inteligjencës, u përmirësuan me kalimin e kohës me anë të ushtrimit të tyre në lojërat tredimensionale. Videolojërat janë në gjendje të përmirësojnë edhe aftësitë fizike. Kirurgët më të mirë të endoskopisë janë njerëzit që ushtrohen më shumë se askush me videolojëra. Sipas Rene Weber, edhe telenovelat që shfaqen në televizion janë shumë të rëndësishme, sidomos për njerëzit më pak inteligjentë, të cilët mund të kenë rastin e tyre të vetëm që të njihen me seksin e sigurt, si dhe mbi rreziqet që paraqesin sëmundje si AIDS, apo sëmundje që vijnë si pasojë e konsumimit të drogave.

Për sa i përket internetit? Ka nga ata të cilët mendojnë se përdorimi i tij mund të na bëjë më socialë, por ka edhe të tjerë të cilët mendojnë se mund të ketë efektin e kundërt. Dimitri Williams, ka zbuluar se programet kompjuterike ndikojnë në personalitetin tonë. Karakteret e hapura bëhen më shoqërorë, ato më të mbyllurat më të vetmuar.  Megjithatë, është e pamundur ti përgjithësosh. Gjithçka varet nga përdorimi që i bën gjithsecili, tregon Williams.

----------


## elsab

> *Kufizojini kohën* 
> 
> Akademia amerikane e pediatreve rekomandon: nuk duhet parë televizor deri në moshën 2-vjeçare; më vonë, me kalimin e moshës orari i lejueshëm është 1, maksimumi 2. Bill Gates, drejtues i "Microsoft"-it, e lejon vajzën e tij 11-vjeçare të navigojë vetëm 45 minuta në internet dhe të luajë në videolojëra. Ndërsa në ditët e festave, maksimumi që Jenniferi duhet të kalojë para kompjuterit, është një orë. Ndërsa për adoleshentët vlen më shumë rregulli: nuk lejohen videolojërat para darkës. 
> 
> *Zgjidhni cilësinë* 
> 
> Programe dhe videolojërat jo të dhunshme dhe cilësore mund të kenë efekte pozitive nëse përshtaten me moshën e fëmijës dhe e kulturojnë atë. 
> 
> *Favorizoni sportin dhe hobet* 
> ...


keshilla shume te vlefshme. jemi te etur te lexojme akoma me shume

----------

